# Yeast infection - help



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, we just realised that our pup might have a yeast infection in her front paws - popcorn smell. She's been licking more but we figured it was her environmental allergies.

We rang the vet and the tech who picked up mentioned anti-fungal shampoos but we don't have any at the moment. I heard that 1:1 vinegar soak helps, but does that only relieve itchiness or help with the infection?
She licks between the pads too. Does coconuT oil help?

Thanks!


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Miyuki1.. said:


> Hi, we just realised that our pup might have a yeast infection in her front paws - popcorn smell. She's been licking more but we figured it was her environmental allergies.
> 
> We rang the vet and the tech who picked up mentioned anti-fungal shampoos but we don't have any at the moment. I heard that 1:1 vinegar soak helps, but does that only relieve itchiness or help with the infection?
> She licks between the pads too. Does coconuT oil help?
> ...


EDIT: we just soaked her front paws in 1 gallon water:2cups vinegar solution for a few minutes. She still tries to lick her paws, though they smell of vinegar.


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

Vinegar is a powerful "medicine" in the fight against fungi and yeast. Good start in my opinion. Sometimes soaking in colloidal oatmeal baths and alternating with vinegar/water baths works well. You may also want to think about why there is all this itching/licking, possibly caused by yeast, in the first place. I have seen this type of scenario also being caused by reactions to vaccines or over-vaccination, leading to auto-immune diseases. Not sure what you are doing in that department, but the little ones (small breeds) are more susceptible to vaccination problems. Just something to think about. Quite a few of this board's members are doing titers instead of vaccinations. Again, not sure what your situation is, but wanted to throw it out there for you ;-)


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Fluf said:


> Vinegar is a powerful "medicine" in the fight against fungi and yeast. Good start in my opinion. Sometimes soaking in colloidal oatmeal baths and alternating with vinegar/water baths works well. You may also want to think about why there is all this itching/licking, possibly caused by yeast, in the first place. I have seen this type of scenario also being caused by reactions to vaccines or over-vaccination, leading to auto-immune diseases. Not sure what you are doing in that department, but the little ones (small breeds) are more susceptible to vaccination problems. Just something to think about. Quite a few of this board's members are doing titers instead of vaccinations. Again, not sure what your situation is, but wanted to throw it out there for you ;-)


Thank you for your reply!

Does the vinegar just kill off the yeast or does letting it dry on the paws prevent it from growing back? I've heard that yeast feeds on carbs/sugars and to avoid oatmeal baths, I think this was from Dr. Becker's website. I assume that's for bad case?
Hmmmmmmmmm annual vaccinations were given 9 months ago. But in the last 3 months she has had 2 (??) antibiotic injections, 1 antihistamine injection and 1 steroid. Also was on prednisterone for 2 months, mainly on alternate dosages. She hasn't had any injections for about 3 weeks. Could this be the cause? She had the above due to her seasonal allergies, and the vet just gave them to her and I didn't know any better.

I don't even know if she has is allergies or just yeast infections in the allergy months. The vet reckons it's allergies, although apparently it's commonly misdiagnosed. 

Has anyone had experience with probiotics? I can't find anything made specially for animals anywhere near me, so I was thinking of using human ones. Any recommendations for brands/strains of bacteria and dosages? Are the ones in fridges better that the non-fridge ones?

She currently gets a spoonful of non-fat, plain pot set yogurt a day with half a teaspoon of coconut oil.

I've rubbed the oil into her paws last night and this morning in hopes of ridding the infection (I read it helps?) and I plan to bathe her tomorrow and pour the vinegar rinse (diluted of course) over her. Is that okay? I've just gone and gotten a mild shampoo (we had oatmeal before) so do you pour the rinse on them after the shampoo? Thanks!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I'd bring her in to the vet to make sure it is a yeast infection then go from there. I don't know anything about the treatment.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't have any experience with yeast infection, but we use Animal Essentials probiotics with digestive enzymes. Chewy, Only Natural Pets, Amazon, and All Pet Naturals all carry it as does Animal Essentials on their website; you might find one of those who ships to Australia or who has retails in your area.


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow, were all those injections given to supposedly deal with the allergies? 

I think you mentioned it was all done for that reason. If that is the case, it does not seem to help all that much, it might even aggravate it? 

I personally (and please realize this is just my personal opinion based on my experience and my dealings with holistic veterinarians) would not take her for more injections. Those types of treatments (although they do have a place in veterinary medicine in certain cases of course) can do a serious number on the whole body, and mess up the immune system even further, turning into auto-immune problems as well. I would try to seek help from a veterinarian who looks at the animal's health from a more holistic perspective.

You obviously love your pup very much and want the best. I think you are on the right track to get probiotics, and even the human forms are good. Make sure that the ingredients are as pure as possible and contain Live strains of the good bacteria. Perhaps also get a good vitamin supplement made for dogs.

Yeast indeed feeds off sugar, but for some reason I have had good results to calm the aggravated skin with colloidal oatmeal baths. When you alternate with the vinegar baths it may help. 

Again, these are some of the things that I would do if I were in your shoes based on what I gather from your story. I am not a veterinarian, but have seen results of holistic treatments that blew my mind. I also learn a lot from the accomplished Western medicine veterinarians who stay at my place when they go to get their certifications in alternative, holistic medicine. Perhaps you can consult with a holistic veterinarian somehow, to get some insight in what other things might be available to treat this condition other than the route you have already taken. I certainly hope your pup will be on the road to optimum health soon!






Miyuki1.. said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Does the vinegar just kill off the yeast or does letting it dry on the paws prevent it from growing back? I've heard that yeast feeds on carbs/sugars and to avoid oatmeal baths, I think this was from Dr. Becker's website. I assume that's for bad case?
> Hmmmmmmmmm annual vaccinations were given 9 months ago. But in the last 3 months she has had 2 (??) antibiotic injections, 1 antihistamine injection and 1 steroid. Also was on prednisterone for 2 months, mainly on alternate dosages. She hasn't had any injections for about 3 weeks. Could this be the cause? She had the above due to her seasonal allergies, and the vet just gave them to her and I didn't know any better.
> ...


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Whenever one gives antibiotics to a human or pet there is a definite need to give a probiotic along with it as the antibiotic kills off the bad bacteria, but also the vital good bacteria in the gut, which is needed for a healthy immune system. The prednisone weakens the immune system. I hightly suspect the medications messed her immune system up. If I were you I would first of all add a good probiotic. I use Jarrow for myself and give my Maltese 1/2 of my capsule (simply open and put the powder on their food). Jarrow also makes a canine probiotic. Secondly, i would cut all carbs, sugars (which are in some veggies also such as carrots/sweet potatoes. So a grain free kibble without these ingredients. Acana grain free fish formula is one I like. Or you can homecook for awhile until things clear up, a meal with for example ground turkey, ground up veggie and garbanzo beans/quinoa...and fat free greek yogurt. Please check out Dr. Jean Dodds website ...she has a topic/advice on allergies. Also, recently wrote a wonderful book recently
, Canine Nutrigenomics: The New Science of Feeding Your Dog for Optimum Health


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Fluf said:


> Wow, were all those injections given to supposedly deal with the allergies?
> 
> I think you mentioned it was all done for that reason. If that is the case, it does not seem to help all that much, it might even aggravate it?
> 
> ...


Yes, they were all given to combat her itchiness. I've googled holistic vets around here, but it's not a big thing here :mellow: in fact, prior to googling her allergies, I didn't even know holistic vets existed!She felt much better after the whole allergy saga when I started her on omega 3 foods/oil and I read that washing their paws or wiping them down after they come inside helps alleviate the antigens they gather in their paws.

I, however, suspect her yeast infection came from me not wiping her paws dry enough :huh: Otherwise, it's such a random occurrence! 

The yogurt she currently gets is fat free, plain, however it contains sugar naturally. Should I cut that form her diet?


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

4furkidsmom said:


> Whenever one gives antibiotics to a human or pet there is a definite need to give a probiotic along with it as the antibiotic kills off the bad bacteria, but also the vital good bacteria in the gut, which is needed for a healthy immune system. The prednisone weakens the immune system. I hightly suspect the medications messed her immune system up. If I were you I would first of all add a good probiotic. I use Jarrow for myself and give my Maltese 1/2 of my capsule (simply open and put the powder on their food). Jarrow also makes a canine probiotic. Secondly, i would cut all carbs, sugars (which are in some veggies also such as carrots/sweet potatoes. So a grain free kibble without these ingredients. Acana grain free fish formula is one I like. Or you can homecook for awhile until things clear up, a meal with for example ground turkey, ground up veggie and garbanzo beans/quinoa...and fat free greek yogurt. Please check out Dr. Jean Dodds website ...she has a topic/advice on allergies. Also, recently wrote a wonderful book recently
> , Canine Nutrigenomics: The New Science of Feeding Your Dog for Optimum Health


Thank you for your reply! 

The yogurt she has now been having for a few weeks is fat free plain, but it seems to have naturally occurring sugar. Should I cut it from her diet?

Also, she was on Wellness Grain free Simple Salmon and Potato, but after seeing the carb rating on that from the DogFoodAdvisor (As Fed: 43.20%
Dry Matter: 46.96%) I went out and bought Wellness Core grain free Ocean, which is lower in carbs (As Fed: 28.52% Dry Matter: 31.00%).

If I had to guess, her diet of the high carb Simple kibble, and naturally occurring sugar in her yogurt might have given rise to the yeast. She use to be on Lamb and Oatmeal, which has less carbs than the Salmon and Potato.

The Simple line had potato as it's 2nd or 3rd ingredient, which screams carbs I guess :mellow:

But the Core line has potato and peas as its 5th or 6th. Still not the best, but less so and there weren't many choices. The other brand the store stocks all contain fillers which I try to avoid.

I started giving her blueberries every few days so that might have contributed to it, too. :smilie_tischkante:

We don't seem to have Jarrow, but from your sentence it seems you use the human probiotic for your pups? Is there a weight to capsule ratio that I should be aware of?

Thanks


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Miyuki1.. said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> The yogurt she has now been having for a few weeks is fat free plain, but it seems to have naturally occurring sugar. Should I cut it from her diet?
> 
> ...



Also this might be not related, but recently when you run your hand down her back, some fur ends up sticking to your hand. Normally this doesn't happen


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Annual vaccinations is the first thing that sets off a red flag. I have a vaccine induced allergic yorkie as well, and she can no longer be vaccinated due to anaphylactic reactions. Please consider titers in lieu...every 3 years is recommended. 

Steroids & antibiotics can definitely trigger the yeast cycle as well.

Probiotics are a very good idea. If there is yeast on the feet, I imagine it may also be systemic, so treating the gut would be a great idea. My holistic vet recommended PB8, you can get at Whole Foods. I sprinkle on my girls food. 

Your vet can also check for bacterial infection if he has not already done so. There are wipes the vets can prescribe to assist in eradication, if that's the case. 

You're definitely on the right track to help your baby girl!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I really like the DOUXO products. They have a mousse or a shampoo. Great for paws. Roo gets yeasty nail bed infections and the mousse is wonderful. 
Douxo Chlorhexidine +Climbazole Mousse


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

lydiatug said:


> Annual vaccinations is the first thing that sets off a red flag. I have a vaccine induced allergic yorkie as well, and she can no longer be vaccinated due to anaphylactic reactions. Please consider titers in lieu...every 3 years is recommended.
> 
> Steroids & antibiotics can definitely trigger the yeast cycle as well.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely planning to ask for a titre test this year. Do you know how much they roughly cost?

Is PB8 a human brand? If so, we have that! Thanks!


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

jmm said:


> I really like the DOUXO products. They have a mousse or a shampoo. Great for paws. Roo gets yeasty nail bed infections and the mousse is wonderful.
> Douxo Chlorhexidine +Climbazole Mousse


Thanks! Does that take care of the infection or do you supplement too?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just use the topical mousse treatment. No supplements.


----------

